# Made in USA - Or is it?



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok I have read threading your way through FTC guidelines.
I spoke to one of my suppliers of shirts today about country of origin.During the conversation I mention I needed to know country of Origin for my labeling requirements and he informed me that many of his clients label them 'Made in USA' as they are dyed and printed in USA and hence it would be considered that a majority of the manufacture is done in in USA.
I am doubtful about this and think the FTC guidelines are somewhat nebulous to say the least.
I am looking for viewpoints on this and I realize that you guys are not giving concrete legal advise.

I look forward to your viewpoints.

Limey


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a thread on the topic you might find interesting.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t128313.html


----------



## limey (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Louie2010,
I 'll read through it , appreciate the help.

Take care

Sean


----------

